
Silicon Valley could be the second richest country in the world - spking
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/04/26/silicon-valley-could-be-the-second-richest-country-in-the-world/
======
billconan
Silicon Valley's infrastructure (public transportation, highway ...) looks
like that of a developing country.

